# Be careful what you say in the chat room - Part 1



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Muhahahahahahahahahahahaha! :ss:ss:ss:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Chat room bombs. Fun :tu


I didn't say anything, so its not headed this way, and you just bombed me too Mark, so I'm clear on this one.

Looking forward to the destruction.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

the chat room has lead to many, many, many bombing runs. it's a dangerous place to be


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Hahahha! Can't be me because I don't talk!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

But I listen!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

he he... chat room bombs are a special kind of bomb!!!

I love it, bomb em good brother!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I aint SCARED of a Parrot....LOL



I aint said nufin in there in a long time!!





Shawn


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

[OT] Loki said:


> the chat room has lead to many, many, many bombing runs. it's a dangerous place to be


Yup, you have been awfully quiet since I got even!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> I aint SCARED of a Parrot....LOL
> 
> I aint said nufin in there in a long time!!
> 
> Shawn


whatEVER!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> Yup, you have been awfully quiet since I got even!


got even with who?


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Conch Republican said:


> Yup, you have been awfully quiet since I got even!


Can't be me cuz we all know Conch is scared to death of me :ss


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Where can I find this chatroom?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

malinois1 said:


> Where can I find this chatroom?


"extras" top right


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> Can't be me cuz we all know Conch is scared to death of me :ss


Yeah - afraid you might shed!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

[OT] Loki said:


> got even with who?


Savvy (#1)


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

hahahahaha chat room is full of FOOLS!!!! :hn:hn


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

don't forget the lighter and cutter..=]


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

r-ice said:


> don't forget the lighter and cutter..=]


Yup poor guy washed his lighter and only has 20 smokes in a 150 count, must be hard to keep RH


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I stay out of the chat room. As most folks here know I rarely have anything to say.

Al


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I visit the chat room occasionally but I'm always on my best behavior. Unless, I've had one to many whiskeys and then it gets real fun. :tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah Al - you RARELY have anything to say.....RIIIIIIIIIIGHT!!!!!!:ss:ss

And I am thin, Rich and Good Looking *(NOT!)*


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Can't be me...I've been gone and when I do come in it's only in the late morning/early afternoons...AND I've been on my best behavior!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't know anything about this.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

chat.....hmmmm I should go there sometime... I wonder if I can get in from work :ss















is this done yet..... and you say the NAC is slow!! :bn


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

str8edg said:


> is this done yet..... and you say the NAC is slow!! :bn


Wow... we're under 12 hours, the NAC is working on 12 months at this point... sheesh.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Glad I don't use chat :r:r


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> Glad I don't use chat :r:r


we have your address, don't need the chat :mn


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I didn't even know there was a chat room. OK just found it. No one in there. Anyway, yeah be careful!!!..................:ss


----------

